
Procedural Art with WebVR and Oculus Go - kif11
https://codercat.tk/monster-or-friend/
======
kif11
We are excited about user accessibility of WebVR and ease of development. So
we played around with A-Frame for one week and made this demo.

In general it was a pretty smooth and interesting experience. We are looking
forward to create more content :)

We tested it on Oculus Go, Chrome, iPhone and Google Pixel.

